# Understanding RRV Resident Return Visa and Covid



## qamar_g (Jun 20, 2020)

Before starting my post, I recently got my 1 year RRV with stay less than a month and offshore application (Processing time almost 35 days)
I have seen numerous posts here where people come and post their problems and once problem is resolved very rarely people give a post to help others. I did not post my problem here but utilized the forum to understand things and posting here after my success in getting RRV.
So hereunder is an overview summary that might help many people:
The application is common for RRV 155 /157 (you can not select separately), it is upto department to decide if they give you 155 or 157.
155 is upto 5 years, 157 is 3 months
if you stayed in Australia for more than 2 years during last 5 years, you will probably immediately receive your grant within minutes hours or a day (auto system).
If you stayed for few days in last 5 years and are offshore, your grant becomes complicated. It can take from one month to sometimes 7 months for outcome (either grant or refusal).
If you had total clear genuine legitimate real intentions to move, stay and work in Australia AND had compelling compassionate reasons of not moving permanently in 5 years period and you can show it with documented proves the chances are you will be granted 1year 155 or 157. If you are applying casually just to get a travel facility then it might be refused.
In current Covid situation, Apply your RRV at least 4 months prior to your PR travel facility expiry, you will most probably get 1 year RRV. COVID is getting considered by department as it is impacting travel plans.
1year starts from the day RRV is granted
If RRV is refused, your PR travel facility still remains valid.


----------



## Cruiser20 (Oct 20, 2011)

qamar_g said:


> Before starting my post, I recently got my 1 year RRV with stay less than a month and offshore application (Processing time almost 35 days)
> I have seen numerous posts here where people come and post their problems and once problem is resolved very rarely people give a post to help others. I did not post my problem here but utilized the forum to understand things and posting here after my success in getting RRV.
> So hereunder is an overview summary that might help many people:
> The application is common for RRV 155 /157 (you can not select separately), it is upto department to decide if they give you 155 or 157.
> ...


Congrats Qamar and thanks for your valuable contribution, we need more helpful people like you on this forum. A couple of questions, what documents you provided to establish your genuine interest to relocate? 35 days processing time is pretty quick, which month did you apply. Did you also submit the police clearance certificate. I have booked my tickets from Dubai to Sydney for 17 May but fear of being bumped as the tickets are of economy class. I think I should add tickets to my application...right? Please also check your inbox.


----------



## qamar_g (Jun 20, 2020)

Thanks Cruise.
Applied in Jan.
Yes I also attached my tickets. 
Attached my bank account of australia that i oppened during my second visit
Attached documents of compelling reasons for my delay in permanent move.
Attached a cover letter explaining everything in a summary with bullet points.
I truly had and still have all the intentions to move and settle there but covid impacted me in many ways, not just travel.


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

qamar_g said:


> If RRV is refused, your PR travel facility still remains valid.


could you please let me know based on what you get this?
can you please advise my below post








RRV Rejection


Dear All, I'm planning to apply for RRV, a friend of mine told me that if they reject the RRV then PR will be automatically cancelled if they reject the RRV. could you please advise if this is true? Travelling overseas as a permanent resident (homeaffairs.gov.au) please check below f you wish...




www.expatforum.com


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi @qamar_g Thank you for sharing your experience in getting a RRV approval. Did you apply prior to your visa expiry date or after? In my case the travel facility has expired in July 2020. Do I still stand a chance of getting a 1-year RRV if I apply now? I have travelled with my family for 2 weeks in 2016 for the IED. After that, I travelled for 2 weeks in Feb 2020 (alone), but returned to offshore as the covid situation got worse.


----------



## qamar_g (Jun 20, 2020)

I applied before expiry. However, if you have strong reasons for not moving to Aus between 2017 and 2019 prior Covid, then you have good chances to get RRV of 1 year or at least 3 months. Give it a try at least and apply with a strong cover letter explaining why you could not move before covid and also showing very strong interest in moving.and settling in Australia after getting RRV.


----------



## lei27 (Aug 21, 2021)

qamar_g said:


> I applied before expiry. However, if you have strong reasons for not moving to Aus between 2017 and 2019 prior Covid, then you have good chances to get RRV of 1 year or at least 3 months. Give it a try at least and apply with a strong cover letter explaining why you could not move before covid and also showing very strong interest in moving.and settling in Australia after getting RRV.


Hi @qamar_g. What substantial ties to Australia did you mention in your application?


----------

